# Suitable Tetra To Keep With Angel



## Stoosh (Sep 10, 2007)

Hi I'm new to this forum but have a around 3 years fishkeeping under my belt.

A couple of months ago I lost most of my stocking of my 80 UK Gallon due to two bouts of diseases the first being tail, fin and mouth rot and then I think it was velvet disease. All i was left with was 2 silver dollars and an angel fish, now two months on I have adopted two silver sharks to replace two lost due to the disease.

I still have no explanation for the sudden onslaught of disease but I do know I was not as keen on maintenance as I was before so this may have had some part to do with it.

What i was wondering as I know that Angel Fish can been keen on eating Neon Tetras as they are there natural pray in the wild, is there an alternative Tetra which shoals in a similar fashion to the Neon as I would like to build a large shoal in my community.

Thanks in advance for your replies.


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2007)

Many tetras will go fine with Angels. Rummynose tetras are excellent schoolers who are too big for Angels to eat IME. They are tighter schoolers than Neons and more active. Lemon tetras are also good. I've read they are also good schoolers.

Harlequin rasboras are another option for a tight schooler that will do well with Angels. While not tetras, they are great little fish to keep and inexpensive (in the US).

Cardinal tetras look very similar to Neons and I've heard they get a tad larger than Neons. Many people have had more success keeping them with Angels. I suggest you buy them close to full grown though to be safe. They can be expensive here though, not sure how much they run in the UK.

Buenos aires tetras are very nippy so please do not keep them with Angels. You'll have fin problems all over again. 

My suggestion would be the Rummynose, if you can find them, second choice would be Lemons.

After doing a search on Google, it seems that Black Neons are also good schoolers. They will get bigger than Neons, so would be another good choice for a school and should be fairly inexpensive.


----------



## Stoosh (Sep 10, 2007)

I know a local shop that stocks Rasboras and possibly rummy nose tetra's i like the look of both of these so will have to enquire tomorrow about pricing etc.

I would prefer neons but I think it is just too much of a risk to introduce two animals who in the wild see each other as predator and pray respectively. Also my cousin kept cardinal tetras with an angel and asked the silly question of where had his tetras gone when they slowly dissapeared without a trace!


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2007)

> Also my cousin kept cardinal tetras with an angel and asked the silly question of where had his tetras gone when they slowly dissapeared without a trace!


They look very much alike and while some people have good luck, others have bad luck.  I've never kept Cardinals so I can't speak to their size in relation to Neons.

Rummynose tetras will be safe with Angels. I keep 8 with 1 Angel in my 55g and they co-exist nicely. I don't think the Angel even looks twice at the Rummies.  Harlequins get around the same size as Neons, but they are shaped differently and stay near the top of the tank usually. Plus, they are faster than Neons IME.

You can't go wrong with either one of those.


----------



## Stoosh (Sep 10, 2007)

JustOneMore20 said:


> They look very much alike and while some people have good luck, others have bad luck.  I've never kept Cardinals so I can't speak to their size in relation to Neons.
> 
> Rummynose tetras will be safe with Angels. I keep 8 with 1 Angel in my 55g and they co-exist nicely. I don't think the Angel even looks twice at the Rummies.  Harlequins get around the same size as Neons, but they are shaped differently and stay near the top of the tank usually. Plus, they are faster than Neons IME.
> 
> You can't go wrong with either one of those.


Thanks for the advice!


----------

